# Old School MB Quart QM 100 kn for SQ use?



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Looking at a set of these to try in my A pillars. I wanted to go with a coax and something that was bi-ampable. Does anyone remember what the sq on these was like? Also possible xover points if run active? By memory, I think the passive that came with these was around 3k or a tad lower for the tweeter. Does that sound about right? The other big question is how low do you think these will play? I would be trying to get down to the 300 range ideally, but could possibly play as high as 500?


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

They were good. I had a set until a couple years ago. The 19mm tweeter used a higher crossover point, 3.8kHz IIRC @ 12dB/octave. With a steep highpass on the woofer, you could drive them hard to 100Hz even.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If they're the older set I would HIGHLY recommend you don't put them in the pillars nor on axis. They're designed for off-axis mounting and if you don't install them that way they're going to be WAY bright.


----------

